# newby needing help



## krrt (Dec 16, 2007)

hi
we bought a set up in april this year
we later found from another shop we didnt have half the stuff we needed and have spent the last 3 months fixing it all up
lately we have been getting brown scummy stuff on our base rock and our live rock
the live rock has corals on it and they are sarting to get a "burnt" look to them our ph amonia and nitrite are fine
im not sure what is wrong with it but id really like to know so we can fix it
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

You have brown algea. now you need a CUC (clean up crew). I don't know what kind of fish or crabs or shrimp ect you ll need but i am ceartain you have brown algea


----------



## krrt (Dec 16, 2007)

ok thanks for that it only popped up after we got our light a couple of weekes ago and we only have a blue damsel, a barrier reef oscilaris, and some other blue thing my partner bought today


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

i don't know if it will work but you could turn off the lights for a few days and then see if it's gone.


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

first what kind of lightin is in the tank and how long are you keepin them on for. the algea can be a few different things. turning the lights off may get rid of it for now but once you turn them back on regularly it could come back


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

It may not necessarily be brown algae, btw.

Also, your pH, ammonia and nitrate may be fine, but your phosphates can be the cause.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

ya i'm kinda new to salt water so i'm not sure. but if you post a pic it will help.


----------

